# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Slijmen

## Kimber

Hey
Mijn neus zit zo goed als constant dicht, soms droog en heb ik geen lucht vaak ook met neusslijmen.
Verder prop in de keel en last bij slikken en snuif ik zo via keel slijmen op. Nu kwam er echter een dik pak en korrelig prop slijm in mijn mond, was echt vreselijk vies. Ik durf regelmatig wel te roken.
Weet er iemand raad? Uiteraard weet ik dat stoppen met roken zeker helpt. Maar toen ik niet rookte had ik het ook al. Heb ook steeds jeuk achter boven in mijn mond. Dokters geven alleen telkens maar andere medicijnen...

----------

